# Rainbow six siege



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 7, 2015)

I got a xbox 1 if anyone wants to play send me a pm and I'll give you my gamer tag. This game is a blast. I suck right now but I'll get better. You must work as a team in this game. It can only be played online.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Dec 8, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I got a xbox 1 if anyone wants to play send me a pm and I'll give you my gamer tag. This game is a blast. I suck right now but I'll get better. You must work as a team in this game. It can only be played online.


It's a sad thing that I don't have internet at my house...
Damn redwoods...
I'm an oldschool RSV1 and 2 vet...
Beat it all on realistic, every bit..


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Dec 18, 2015)

Here's some tips and tactics to use.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Here's some tips and tactics to use.


Is there no campaign in this game? What. The. Fuck!
Just situations? I'm not an onliner, so this game blows


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Is there no campaign in this game? What. The. Fuck!
> Just situations? I'm not an onliner, so this game blows


I said it was online only in the original post.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I said it was online only in the original post.


Oh. I didn't read your post or this thread before buying it. I had no idea until i started playing it


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh. I didn't read your post or this thread before buying it. I had no idea until i started playing it


So you have internet,xbox one and rainbow six siege but no xbox live? Do you want me to buy you a xbox live card so you can play?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 11, 2016)

Ps4 and LOL


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Ps4 and LOL


Can't help you then.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 15, 2016)

ps4 over here too... I was quite disappointed at no couch co-op mode. Had a friend over and he played 3 rounds and said fuck it lets play wrestling at least its 2 player lol.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Feb 2, 2016)

*Update:*

Ubisoft has detailed today’s patch, saying it adds new weapon skins, the Yacht Map (a luxury yacht hits an iceberg in the arctic Baffin Bay and Rainbow is sent to secure it), and a Spectator Camera, letting an 11th player join and switch between a tactical overhead view, a free-cam view, and a first-person view.

Here’s some highlights of the rest of the update:

_Operation Black Ice also adds two new Operators from Canada’s Joint Task Force 2 counterterrorism unit, Frost and Buck. Frost, a Defender, comes equipped with a mechanical leg trap that’s undetectable by electronics scanners. Buck’s assault rifle carries a “Skeleton Key” underbarrel shotgun, letting this new Attacker quickly breach and switch to close-range combat. Season Pass holders get instant access to Frost and Buck with a seven-day period of exclusivity, while all players can unlock them with Renown or R6 Credits when that period is over on February 9._

_The update to version 2.0 also includes a ton of alterations geared toward balancing and improving the experience for players. For starters, Attackers will now be able to pick individual spawn points instead of voting as a group, making it harder for Defenders to pick them off as they spawn. In the same spirit of making things a little harder on opponents, your Operator’s automatic shouts won’t be heard by the enemy team, so you won’t have to worry about accidentally giving away your position. Also, player ranks are being tweaked to enable more players to attain Gold, Platinum and Diamond status – and if you meet the new qualifications, you’ll see an immediate change._

You can view the full list of patch notes on the _Rainbow Six _website, with some of the changes listed below:

*Balancing*

*Operator shouts are now muted for enemy team*


From now on, the enemy team will not be hearing your team’s automatic character shouts. This will allow for stealthier approaches while maintaining non-verbal communication within the respective teams.
*Defender objective rotation (for Ranked and Custom Games)*


In Ranked and Custom Games, Defenders can vote for the objective location they want to defend. We noticed that certain maps have objective locations that are considered easier to defend than others, and that those are frequently being chosen. We believe that it will make for a more competitive and interesting experience to force variety upon the Defenders. From now on, when on the defending side, if a team wins an objective location, they won’t be able to pick it again until they’ve won the remaining locations. If the match goes into overtime, all objective locations become available again.
*Reduced bullet trail intensity, especially for suppressed weapons*


Reduced the visibility of bullet trails for all weapons, with an additional reduction for suppressed weapons for a stealthier approach. We believe this tweak will make silenced weapons more useful, as the damage reduction trade-off will now be more worthwhile, on top off the sound reduction.
*Increased the flashbang range of effect*


We are roughly doubling the range of flashbangs, making them more effective.
*Reduced noise levels of multiple Defender gadgets*


Reduced the noise levels of Mute’s jammers. It will now be considerably lower for Defenders and we reduced the verticality of its sound (will not be heard from two floors up or down anymore).
Reduced the electricity noise levels on electrified gadgets.
Reduced the noises levels of the Kapkan trap.
*Reinforced walls and Castle barricades now block bullets while being deployed*


It used to be possible to get shot while deploying reinforced walls and Castle barricades, even if they seemed to be covering the players. From now on, there will be collision on those surfaces even during deployment and therefore the bullets will be stopped.
*Thatcher now has a shotgun available in his loadout options*


We added the English shotgun M590A1 to Thatcher’s loadout options.
*Removed Bandit’s unique gadget’s (CED-1) electricity damage on the hostage*


Removed electricity damage on the hostage. This will avoid some edge cases where it wasn’t clear who was responsible for the hostage’s death.
*Player Comfort*

*Added map and mode name display during loading and planning phase screens*


Reduced screen dust effect
When surfaces break or explosions occur, nearby players get a dust effect on the border of their screen. We reduced it to be less intense and occluding.
*Altered matchmaking timer display*


Timer now counts up to estimated time.
*Fixed weapon damage numbers in menus*


We have changed the damage numbers in the menus according to the light armor values.
*Playlist Changes*

*Individual spawn location selection for Attackers (Ranked, Custom Games setting)*


In Ranked (and as a Custom Game setting), each Attacker can now select their own spawning location instead of having to vote as a group. This will give more tactical flexibility on approaching the building and will also greatly reduce the amount of instances in which Attackers get picked off as a group by the Defenders right as the Action phase begins (team spawn killing).
*Ranked population repartition tweak*


Our data tracking shows that the upper ranks (Gold, Platinum, Diamond) are less populated than expected. Therefore, we have reworked how our players are distributed through ranks. This means that many players will see their ranks change instantly after the February 2nd update.
*Original Story:*

With the maintenance now complete on PlayStation 4, the new _Rainbow Six Siege _update (1.06) is live. For Xbox One and PC owners, it will be live later today at around 7:30am PT/8:30am PT, and Ubisoft says you’ll need to restart your game to begin the download.

Reportedly weighing in at 3.25GB on PS4, update 1.06 hasn’t been detailed by Ubisoft yet, but users on Reddit have posted patch notes based on the Update History:


New gameplay feature
New Map
Network and connectivity improvement and fixes
Matchmaking optimization
Gameplay bugs and fixes
Game balancing fixes
Level design fixes
Weapon skin reward fixes
IA/navigation optimization fixes
Lag/FPS improvements
UI Fixes
Audio fixes
Localization fixes
Stability fixes
Season Pass owners gain instant access to the two new Operators today, while everyone else will have to wait until February 9. For non-Season Pass owners, the _Rainbow Six _Twitter account said, “The new operators will cost 25,000 renown or 600 Rainbow credits ($4.99) each, thanks.” *Hopefully they fixed the servers. *I know ubisoft has a lot going on right now with the division and wildlands but I don't think the games they have out now should take a back seat because they're working on something else.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Feb 24, 2016)

I would hold off on buying this game until they fix the servers. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 27, 2016)

They fixed a lot so far. The ranking system has changed and if you lose connection you can rejoin a game and it doesn't count against you but your k/d ratio gets deleted after you reconnect. They've worked on quite a few characters and fixed some major issues with them. It's a lot better than it was, so I think it's a good time to purchase if you want a tactical shooter. This is some good stuff here.


----------

